#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод 'vi~n~naa.na'

## Ассаджи

(В продолжение тредов 
http://buddhist.ru/board/old/viewthr...?FID=5&TID=223
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=1575 )




> _Первоначальное сообщение от sergey_
> Например "потерял сознание" говорят, когда, например, человек, ударившись головой, лежит и ничего не видит, не слышит, молчит, как мертвый. Так же и во сне выделяют бессознательную фазу, когда нет сновидений и какого-либо присутствия сознания. Сознание в этом смысле является более-менее постоянным качеством: пока я жив и бодрствую, у меня есть сознание.


Именно это и обозначает 'viññānฺa'
в словах ''saviññānฺaka' и 'aviññānฺaka' -- c сознанием и без сознания. Это описано в соотвествующих статьях пали-английского словаря Рис-Девидса.




> В буддийских текстах слово виджняна означает нечто иное: что-то, возникающее на основе, например, видимого и зрения или звуков и слуха и исчезающее. Ясно, что это не может быть сознанием в описанном выше смысле.


Я не вижу здесь противоречия. Сознание возникает и исчезает то в одной двери восприятия, то в другой, вместе с тем сохраняясь во все время бодрствования.




> Кроме того, как указывали неоднократно, vi- в виджняна означает скорее отделение, тогда как со- в сознании, наоборот - совместность.


На мой взгляд, это слишком упрощенный подход. Первое значение vi- -- рас-ширение, рас-пространение, как в раз-узнавании. В слове "сознание" со- несет тот же оттенок, что и в "сообщение", "соображение", "сооружение", "созревание", "созидание", обозначая скорее завершенность действия.




> В этом процессе произошло: 
> -сам акт контакта - когда есть зрение, цвет и форма, произошло восприятие.(может и не произойти, если, например, ум занят чем-то другим - нет контакта) - виджняна, 
> -возникло, возможно приятное, чувство - ведана, 
> - цвет и форма опознаны как яблоко - самджня 
> - возникает желание, намерение и т п. - четана, санскара. 
> Собственно, когда человек или другое живое существо увидел что-то - произошло чакку-виджняна, когда услышал - сота-виджняна, обонял - гхана-виджняна.


Насколько я знаю, наоборот, винняна происходит *до* впечатления/контакта (пхасса, санскр. спарша), это одна из трех предпосылок контакта, вместе с обьектом чувства и органом чувства. Оно предшествует восприятию.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn148.html




> Кстати, к пониманию виджняна как "восприятие": виджняна ведь - один из упомянутых Буддой видов пищи. Как это? Например, когда мужчина страстно, неотрывно рассматривает женщину, (происходит чакку виджняна), то говорят "глазами ест".


Разве фразеологические параллели могут быть вескими аргументами? Насколько я знаю, слово "ахара" используется, здесь, как и в "Ахара сутте"
http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn46-51.htm
как подпитывающий фактор.




> А вообще предпочел бы обсуждать такие темы в более узком кругу, здесь много читателей, получается - велика ответственность за сказанное.


Вы шутите? Этот форум посещают человек двадцать. По-моему, меньше некуда.




> А поскольку полного и совершенно ясного понимания нет, то скажешь неправильно, да еще приведешь доводы, убеждающие в этом неправильном - и, не дай Бог, приведешь кого-нибудь к заблуждению. Есть, правда, выход: молчать.


Что Вы, если молчать, заблуждений остается еще больше. Я, например, Вам очень благодарен за возможность обменяться мнениями и прояснить мысли.

Вот толковая статья по "винняна":
http://sino-sv3.sino.uni-heidelberg....HIL/donald.htm

----------


## sergey

> Я, например, Вам очень благодарен за возможность обменяться мнениями и прояснить мысли.


Спасибо!




> Первое значение vi- -- рас-ширение, рас-пространение, как в раз-узнавании


А я, не зная пали, предполагал vi-jnana - вы-знавание (по аналогии с "вырывание", "выуживание").




> Насколько я знаю, наоборот, винняна происходит до впечатления/контакта


Вообще-то в MN148 и других местах говорится, "Dependent on the eye & forms there arises consciousness at the eye. The meeting of the three is contact." Далее говорится, что контакт - условие возникновения чувства и т.д.
Здесь не сказано, что контакт возникает на основе трех или они являются условием. Сказано, что контакт - это встреча трех. Если понимать виджняну как познавательный акт, то эту фразу можно понимать так: Если есть зрение, формы и произошел познавательный акт, то это называется контакт. Если зрение есть, формы есть, но разузнания не произошло (например, задумался и не заметил встретившегося знакомого), то говорим, что контакта не было.




> ''saviññānฺaka' и 'aviññānฺaka' -- c сознанием и без сознания.


И это можно интерпретировать не только в рамках перевода 'viññānฺa'  как способности, но и как познавательного акта. Если человек неспособен к такому акту в данный момент, то он без сознания 'aviññānฺaka' и наоборот.

----------


## Ассаджи

Ну как хотите. В каком-то смысле сознание -- это действительно познавательный акт. По крайней мере оно дает возможность для познания.

Префикс vi- имеет несколько значений. Они описаны в пали-английском словаре:

http://dsal.uchicago.edu/dictionarie.../advanced.html

----------


## Ассаджи

Интересно, что о Ниббане в одной сутте говорится как о
"бескачественном/не поддающемся определению сознании" 
(viññanam anidassanam)

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon/digha/dn11.html
http://www.metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-...a-sutta-e1.htm
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn109.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn35-023.html

----------


## sergey

По поводу познания и сознания.
Vi~n~naa.na в некоторых сутрах сравнивается с огнем. В связи с этим обсуждением искал, но не смог найти недавно прочитанную сутру, где говорится, примерно, что как огонь от сжигания травы называется травяным, дерева - дровяным... (в тексте сутры на английском выражения были менее корявыми: grass fire, timber fire...), то и, соответственно, vijnana бывает шести видов (по числу аятана).
С одной стороны огонь - это сгорание топлива, поедание его огнем, с другой стороны огонь предстает как пламя. Где есть горение - есть и огонь, где есть огонь - есть и горение.
Подобным образом, возможно, и сознание может рассматриваться с разных сторон. В статье Дональда Свирера, ссылку на которую Вы дали, приводятся, кстати, слова Rhys Davids: "Vi~n~naa.na complements citta and mano by referring to perceptive  and sensory activity." (p. 358).

----------


## Ассаджи

Вот определение сознания на km.ru:

СОЗНАНИЕ, я, ср.

1. см. сознать, ся.

2. Человеческая способность к воспроизведению действительности в мышлении; психическая деятельность как отражение действительности. Бытие определяет с. Общественное с.

3. Состояние человека в здравом уме и памяти, способность отдавать себе отчёт в своих поступках, чувствах. Потерять с. Лишиться сознания. Прийти в с. Больной без сознания. До потери сознания (до полного изнеможения).

4. Мысль, чувство, ясное понимание чего-нибудь. Его мучило с., что он ошибся. С. собственной вины.

5. То же, что сознательность (во 2 знач.) (прост.).

Довольно размытое понятие.

Тем не менее этимологически (корень "знан") и в третьем значении соответствует "винняна".

В значении "сознательность" соответствует "сампаджана".

В четвертом значении наводит на мыли о "сання". 

Замечательный все-таки в Индии выработан терминологический аппарат, по-видимому, люди жили (и живут) "в другую сторону", вовнутрь, а не вовне.
Вот только на украинский и русский языки, при всем сходстве, сложно перевести.

----------

